

GNOME 3.8 released with classic mode similar to GNOME 2 - gketuma
https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.8/

======
SEMW
You're a bit late, gnome 3.8 was released back in March. HN story at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5451646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5451646)
.

(FWIW, I've been running it for a couple of weeks, and rather like it. A
couple of the 'classic mode' extensions make gnome-shell a lot more usable
(especially TopIcons extension which lets you have a useful taskbar), and it
feels a lot more responsive than gnome-shell 3.6).

------
zoowar
Can anyone verify if "focus follows mouse" and "raise on focus" are both
supported?

~~~
SEMW
Yup. dconf-editor* -> org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences has focus-mode
(click,sloppy,mouse), auto-raise (true,false), and auto-raise-delay (0-10000)
keys, all seem to work fine. (focus-mode is also settable from gnome-tweak-
tool's 'window' settings).

* n.b. not to be confused with gconf-editor, which has an equivalent set of settings which won't do anything (it's being deprecated)

~~~
zoowar
Thanks.

